

They write the right stuff  - bootload
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/06/writestuff.html

======
mkopinsky
There is so much wrong in this article. The methodology described here is
certainly appropriate for this kind of aim, but the claims that (for example,
at the top of page 4) "It's the process that ... everyone else in the software
world is still groping for." is simply false.

In accounting, how often are errors made? A certain error rate is acceptable.

For professionals whose primary outputs is reports, how often are commas
forgotten? Frequently. But expectations are low since a missing comma in a TPS
report won't have a negative impact.

For developers whose primary output is web applications, an occasional error
is also acceptable. No one is dying, and the flexibility gained because you
pursue sane development methodologies far outweighs the risk of errors.

